# R33 GTR LCD Dash



## Muttly (Oct 16, 2006)

Has anyone ever come across one of these before?










What comes up on the lcd????


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

It's just a screen (cluster was made for Nismo by Epson) so you could have a HKS Camp system hooked up to it for instance. There's also a specific computer for this screen (EJ1 computer made by epson) which shows info like tacho, speed, power, lap times etc a bit like an early version of the R34's MFD.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Muttly said:


> Has anyone ever come across one of these before?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 1 in a 33GTR I am selling. Mine also has TV/DVD/NAV with it. It covers far more detail than the later MFD version:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Muttly (Oct 16, 2006)

Thats a pretty cool feature really!!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Muttly said:


> Thats a pretty cool feature really!!


Also has data logging, service schedule, fluid change and lots more


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

i really want one of these, i just can't justify the cost of one


----------



## Muttly (Oct 16, 2006)

What kind of money do they go for? If I had a 33 I'd have to have one of these in my life!


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

£650-£850, then you have the software on top to buy.....if you can find one that is!


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

Nismo LCD Monitor Speedo Meter R33 GTR RB25DET RB26DETT on eBay (end time 22-Oct-09 05:17:31 BST)


----------



## Muttly (Oct 16, 2006)

Ouch. Still though uber cool.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 16, 2006)

Yellow video feed. Even ooler now, watch anything you like!


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

yep, i have a tiny camera in place of my boot lock. The plan was to buy one of these instead of my tv/head unit, the head unit opens up in the way of the 3 original gauges which annoys me slightly....but not enough to spend nigh on £800 lol


----------



## dpm (Apr 10, 2009)

i think it's uncool to have the red mark on the rev meter @7000 rpm in a gtr


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

never saw these before, how rare are they? :smokin:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Very


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

We sold a few a couple years, very nice units!


----------

